# A couple of NWS reviews



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

It may be just on my side but I'm not able to view the videos..saying there is an error. I have many of NWS tools, very nice stuff. I really like their water pump pliers. Apparently Klein does as well with their rebrand model. I'd like to see a fullsize linesman from NWS.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

sburton224 said:


> It may be just on my side but I'm not able to view the videos..saying there is an error. I have many of NWS tools, very nice stuff. I really like their water pump pliers. Apparently Klein does as well with their rebrand model. I'd like to see a full size linesman from NWS.


I place new links on top the youtube segments, hopefully that will direct you


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

Nick, just paste the video code...for example the
vhEv-DeLEgU
between the youtube tags...as below


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Ionspot said:


> Nick, just paste the video code...for example the
> vhEv-DeLEgU
> between the youtube tags...as below


You are awesome! Thanks for the help!


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

The idea of those NWS combo pliers is a good idea for the ergonomics but, the problem comes down to the ability to: 1. Put them into a standard tool pocket and 2. the switch being non-insulated. As far as those NWS strippers go, it's too much work to dial it in every time I need to go strip some wire. :thumbdown:


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> The idea of those NWS combo pliers is a good idea for the ergonomics but, the problem comes down to the ability to: 1. Put them into a standard tool pocket and 2. the switch being non-insulated. As far as those NWS strippers go, it's too much work to dial it in every time I need to go strip some wire. :thumbdown:


Buy a gun holster, problem solved :blink: the switch is plastic, but just the movement is the issue, really scary you know someone will die from it. 

Their wire strippers are special use exclusively, they could come in quite handy in outlying situations. But the problem is exactly what you said time to configure it...


----------

